# Acer Aspire 5720 shuts down???



## honey1601 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Please please, can anybody help me? I have 2 laptops that will not work!!! 
The 1st is my acer aspire 5720,vista premium, Acer & comet refuse to help as it was a replacement from the original, yet I have only had it for 7mnths, I am a housebound disabled woman, Im not brilliant, but can find my way around my laptop, the problem I have is that it keeps shutting down?? it just turns of, I think it is overheating maybe?? yet I have it on a stand, that allows air to circulate under & around my laptop. :4-dontkno... please can anyone offer me any advice as what to do???

My partners Laptop is a Toshiba satellite L40, this will not connect to our sky broadband for some reason?? It worked perfectly before, yet when we changed ISP, it stopped working, I saved the wep key etc.. but no matter what It will not work, the laptop is in working order after being checked out, I was told that Sky routers, will not run efficiently with vista basic??
:4-dontkno:sigh::upset: Please could anyone give me some advice... I use my laptop to connect to the outside world... I am lost without it???ty.xx


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to start separate threads for each problem
the second one put it in the router section of networking

if the first one is 7 months since you first bought it,then it must still be under warranty

or do you mean it is 7 months since it was replaced

make sure the air vents are clear of dust
can you restart it straight away or do you have to wait before restarting and does it stay on when it is rebooted


----------



## honey1601 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for your reply & advice, I have posted the toshiba L40 now, thanks.
The acer aspire 5720 I have, was a replacement, as I had fallen over with my 1st laptop, Im disabled.. I received this on the 15th Aug 08'.. My 1st laptop had a accidental warranty that I had purchased separately from comet, at time of buying the 1st laptop..I contacted Acer as I thought I was covered with the one year manufacturers guarantee. However, after giving them the serial number, I was told it had expired on 25-12-08', so should contact 'Comet' whom I bought it from,I did, I was then told that, even though I had a receipt with all the details on, the printed date said 25-12-08,yet next to it was written in biro the delivery date 15th Aug, Comet would do nothing for me!! I rang but never got anywhere?? I am now writing to them.. as I was getting nowhere, on the phone, I was told anyone could have wrote the date in biro on the printout??

Basically, this laptop was a replacement, supposedly brand new,seven mnths ago?? but now im not so sure?? so need some advice as what to do, to fix it. If not I will just have to by a new one!! thank you very much for replying to my post, its much appreciated. I think it could be overheating, as when it cuts out it feels really hot, if I leave it a minute or two it will start again, atm Im running it as I always have charging, then battery, once it drains, I recharge it and use it again.I will hoover it all out & make sure its dust free.. Ty. Honey1601.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

blow it out with a can of air
don't hoover it can cause static
you may need to redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm

first see how you go after blowing it out
blow the case fan and the cpu h/sink and fan


----------



## honey1601 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks so much, for the advice, just cleaning the dust out seems to have done the trick.. Can't believe that's all that was causing the problem...?? will try the cpu paste also... thanks your a star!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it is running ok i would not worry about the paste at this stage


----------

